
Ask HN: Why Game of Life automata always ends with Still life? - syx
Hello everyone, I&#x27;ve been playing with Conway&#x27;s Game of Life[1] lately and I noticed that most of the times when generating random grids in a terminal emulator or web apps almost always the output[2] ends with Still life and Gliders.
Is there a mathematical reason why this scenario happens and why Gliders are more prone to be generated?<p>[1] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;copy.sh&#x2F;life&#x2F;<p>[2] https:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;CLMjFxe.png
======
PaulHoule
see

[https://www.wolframscience.com/nks/p231--four-classes-of-
beh...](https://www.wolframscience.com/nks/p231--four-classes-of-behavior/)

